# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  O# OverWatch Hack

## gpa

i just downloaded this hack for overwatch and bought key but i cant login .. when i try to login it says the update software then close any help please for how to login ?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

you need to buy an activation key off the reseller

----------


## hydrozoic14

> you need to buy an activation key off the reseller


Have you had any luck with it so far?

----------


## fish12

The hack only works for chinease people now, you're basically ****ed just like me. i bought it but he claims i tried to crack it

----------


## smh

> The hack only works for chinease people now, you're basically ****ed just like me. i bought it but he claims i tried to crack it


it works if you change ur system locale to chinese same goes for your game settings as well everything needs to be in chinese. Ive gotten a hack to work once before but could not log in due to not purchasing a key. I purchased 1 from someone on owned core for 6bucks for a day turned out to not work...Im looking for a chinese hack that works and a legit seller! if 0# works im willing to pay!

----------


## fish12

> it works if you change ur system locale to chinese same goes for your game settings as well everything needs to be in chinese. Ive gotten a hack to work once before but could not log in due to not purchasing a key. I purchased 1 from someone on owned core for 6bucks for a day turned out to not work...Im looking for a chinese hack that works and a legit seller! if 0# works im willing to pay!


It used to work fine with English system and the game in english as well, just last update of the hack changed it.

----------


## gpa

> you need to buy an activation key off the reseller


it worked for me thanks i aready buyed a key

----------


## Toliveira

where i can get one WORKING aimbot for overwatch ?

----------


## feastless

I am considering to buy. Does it work in English and is it working good?

----------


## gpa

> I am considering to buy. Does it work in English and is it working good?


yes working on english but you need first to change the game text language to the program language

----------


## spoofjack

Interesting. I have a free code from seller here but have feared my account and haven't used it. If it truly works i might try it tonight.

----------


## gpa

> Interesting. I have a free code from seller here but have feared my account and haven't used it. If it truly works i might try it tonight.


GO FOR IT but its an memory program so it have high risk to get banned

----------


## feastless

Reseller said that its oudated atm. Still working good with english game lang?

----------


## gpa

> Reseller said that its oudated atm. Still working good with english game lang?


yes i dont stop playing with this hack in english server i think it will be outdated when an update will come and it nevers do any proplem or any bann until now

----------


## Spidy

whos the reseller

----------


## feastless

> whos the reseller


Honghu guy

----------


## thaiguy50

bad news looks like this might not updated anymore lul

----------


## feastless

> bad news looks like this might not updated anymore lul


How do you know?

----------


## thaiguy50

qq groups, the resellers are telling everyone

----------


## feastless

> qq groups, the resellers are telling everyone


That is bad news.. left only suck hacks.

----------


## ziggar

That's the problem with chinese hacks you buy and then don't know how long they will last, but hey i'm sure something similar to o# will show up within a week.

----------


## Leaked

Feel confident with the Korean pixel bot. Utilizing AHK, safe as can be. Blizzard turns a blind eye to that programming language.

----------


## lyan123

> Feel confident with the Korean pixel bot. Utilizing AHK, safe as can be. Blizzard turns a blind eye to that programming language.


It has nothing todo with the programming language

----------


## kwhalek

> Feel confident with the Korean pixel bot. Utilizing AHK, safe as can be. Blizzard turns a blind eye to that programming language.


That's why the last ahk triggerbot got banwaved in like a week right? lul

----------


## qwerty6

I'd also like to buy this one, who is the reseller?

This looks like the only aimbot that is not Health Bar based.

----------


## gpa

> That's why the last ahk triggerbot got banwaved in like a week right? lul


it was not ahk it was java script

----------


## Userpass

> it was not ahk it was java script


Blizzard still ban in wow and diablo for automation things with AutoHotKey.

----------


## qq759016138

> you need to buy an activation key off the reseller


Looking for technical cooperation: overwatch hack project, mainly to do the Chinese region, to ensure that the monthly income of 20000RMB. Please contact me: skype:kissmysis

----------

